# Problem mit URL Definition für Icons



## KoelschMan (15. Nov 2004)

Hallo,
ich programmiere unter Netbeans 3.6. Wenn ich über den GUI Builder einem Button das dazugehörige Icon zuweisen will, geht alles, solange ich eine File auswähle. 
Wenn ich aber eine URL wähle und dann eigentlich nur in den Unterordner icons verzweigen möchte und da ein Bild laden möchte, kommt eine Exception im Netbeans. 

Annotation: Missing resource from class: org.openide.util.NbBundle$PBundle
Annotation: Key which was not found: MSG_IllegalValue
java.util.MissingResourceException: Can't find resource for bundle org.openide.util.NbBundle$PBundle, key MSG_IllegalValue
	at java.util.ResourceBundle.getObject(ResourceBundle.java:314)
	at java.util.ResourceBundle.getString(ResourceBundle.java:274)
	at org.openide.explorer.propertysheet.editors.IconEditor.getString(IconEditor.java:57)
	at org.openide.explorer.propertysheet.editors.IconEditor.access$100(IconEditor.java:46)
	at org.openide.explorer.propertysheet.editors.IconEditor$IconPanel.getPropertyValue(IconEditor.java:876)
	at org.netbeans.modules.form.FormCustomEditor.getPropertyValue(FormCustomEditor.java:342)
	at org.openide.explorer.propertysheet.PropertyDialogManager.doButtonPressed(PropertyDialogManager.java:443)
	at org.openide.explorer.propertysheet.PropertyDialogManager.access$000(PropertyDialogManager.java:37)
	at org.openide.explorer.propertysheet.PropertyDialogManager$1.actionPerformed(PropertyDialogManager.java:121)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter$ButtonListener.actionPerformed(NbPresenter.java:973)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1786)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$ForwardActionEvents.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1839)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:420)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:258)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:245)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:5100)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:4897)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:1569)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:3615)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:1627)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3477)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:3483)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:3198)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:3128)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:1613)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:1606)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3477)
[catch] at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:456)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:151)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:141)
	at java.awt.Dialog$1.run(Dialog.java:540)
	at java.awt.Dialog.show(Dialog.java:561)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter.superShow(NbPresenter.java:722)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter.doShow(NbPresenter.java:765)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter.run(NbPresenter.java:753)
	at org.openide.util.Mutex.doEventAccess(Mutex.java:924)
	at org.openide.util.Mutex.readAccess(Mutex.java:158)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter.show(NbPresenter.java:738)
	at org.openide.explorer.propertysheet.CustomEditorAction.actionPerformed(CustomEditorAction.java:255)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1786)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$ForwardActionEvents.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1839)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:420)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:258)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:245)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:5100)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:4897)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:1569)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:3615)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:1627)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3477)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:3483)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:3198)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:3128)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:1613)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:1606)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3477)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:456)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:151)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:145)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:137)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:100)


Kann da jemand was mitanfangen...oder muss ich dann per hand kompilieren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Nov 2004)

*verschoben*
Ich nutze auch NetBeans, aber es ist schon spät, ich schaue es mir morgen mal näher an.


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Nov 2004)

So richtig kann ich damit auch nichts anfangen. 
Es sieht aber so aus, als ob NetBeans etwas von seinen Programmteilen nicht finden kann.
Die Exceptions bzw. der Stack listet nur Klassen und Pakete auf, die sicher nicht zu Deinem Programm gehören.
In so fern ist das schon merkwürdig. ???:L 
Notfalls installierst Du NetBeans noch mal.


----------

